# Accomplishment coins



## Dom (Feb 19, 2018)

What if we had WCA coins made for each speed solving milestone?

In the U.S. Navy, we have Challenge Coins. They make them to commemorate special accomplishments like "crossing the line," or for members of organizations like like the First Class Petty Officer Association. Each commanding officer has one and gives them to people as gifts for special achievements. I have many. I have custom challenge coins given to me by the Chief of Naval Operations in 2004, the Secretary of the Navy in 2016, and more.

We could have these made for WCA competitions. When someone achieves a sub 15 3x3 single in competition for the first time, they get a coin. They get a nicer one the first time they get a sub 10. The nice ones could be made of metal and could be made for $5 to $10 each. The more common ones could be wooden or molded plastic. We could have special ones made for podium prizes at Nats. These accomplishment coins would increase the drive to improve and get faster even if you know you'll probably never podium at a major competition. It might even encourage more people to start speed cubing.

Here's a Navy challenge coin.


What do y'all think?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 19, 2018)

It’s a great idea but a little pricey. Maybe they can just be displayed on your WCA profile because 27 thousand sub 20 coins can get expensive.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 19, 2018)

First thing, thank you for your service. Secondly, I think the idea is great, but the price I think is too expensive. If the person getting the achievements pays for it, it could be used to make the WCA some money. I do like the idea though!


----------



## Dom (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes, the competitors would have to pay for them, but the sub 20 coins would be cheap. Like maybe a couple bucks. Just maybe a wooden one with a WCA logo printed on one side and "Sub 20 single" or something on the other side.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 19, 2018)

Let's develop a WCA cryptocurrency called GJ coin instead. Could be used to pay for registration on the WCA website.

Edit: jk

Edit2: Lol it's not a _terrible_ idea. Secure the network with a proof of work which involves practicing 3x3x3 - the hash puzzle (see what I did there) is to solve in a specific time (19.4xs for example, serves as the nonce for each block.) Cuber gets awarded GJ coin.

Difficulty increases over time by adding more events or more decimals.

GJ coins would be used to fund future WCA competitions and reward competitors who get NRs or something.

Edit3: nah dumb


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 20, 2018)

A couple of bucks for sub-20 might be a little pricy. At that level a WCA poker chip might be good. Custom-printed poker chips are fairly cheap. I found as low as $0.45 if you get enough of them. I really like the idea. I might lean toward giving poker chips for first official single and average in an event, and for bigger accomplishments like sub-10 3x3 average, and actual coins for world, continental, and national records.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 20, 2018)

Or maybe competitions could have like, dunno, medals?


----------



## Dom (Feb 20, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Or maybe competitions could have like, dunno, medals?


Ha. Yeah medals for podium, but a coin for your first sub 10 solve in comp is something that I think people would like.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 20, 2018)

I agree that we should have coins,


TipsterTrickster said:


> It’s a great idea but a little pricey. Maybe they can just be displayed on your WCA profile because 27 thousand sub 20 coins can get expensive.


Thats what i was thinking, sort of like virtual coins on your profile


----------



## Dom (Feb 20, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> It’s a great idea but a little pricey. Maybe they can just be displayed on your WCA profile because 27 thousand sub 20 coins can get expensive.



Well I'm not proposing getting anot her coin for each solve. Just the first time. 


teboecubes said:


> Thats what i was thinking, sort of like virtual coins on your profile


yeah. Like Playstation online trophies. And you can also send off to have your physical coin mailed to you with proof electronically on your WCA profile.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 20, 2018)

Dom said:


> yeah. Like Playstation online trophies. And you can also send off to have your physical coin mailed to you with proof electronically on your WCA profile.



I'm getting rather attached to the idea of physical coins. It wouldn't be a big deal for WCA to claim a small portion (say $0.25) of every competition entry fee, if necessary to cover the cost, and add a set of coins to timers and other equipment that delegates bring to competitions.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 20, 2018)

Made a representation of what i think it would look like on the wca profile

https://imgur.com/a/EXvEJ


----------



## Alex B71 (Feb 20, 2018)

We could simply choose to have a coin... We all agree upon the design, we produce and pay for them ourselves and the validity is based upon the unanimous agreement the coin(s) means something (That and the evidence on the WCA profile).

Given time and popularity of the idea the WCA may start commissioning them, at a small fee, for gaining a record. Gold (color) for a WR coupled with the event, name and date printed on it. Silver for a continental and bronze for national. Although I like the idea of having a physical token of various accomplishments (A sub-10 average or a podium position) the "Big ones" seem the most feasible in terms of cost.

I'd gladly pay a little extra for my entry fee's even though i may never get even a NR.

EDIT: £10 says we see these being produced and sold by the cubicle in the near future.


----------



## cubing master (Feb 20, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> It’s a great idea but a little pricey. Maybe they can just be displayed on your WCA profile because 27 thousand sub 20 coins can get expensive.


That's a really good idea. The U.S. Navy has some money they can spend, bu the WCA doesn't get funded by the government, and they would have to make TONS of coins every weekend after a competition. I think on your WCA profile is a good idea, but not physical coins.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 20, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> Made a representation of what i think it would look like on the wca profile
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EXvEJ


and just for fun, this is what a full coin page would look like 
https://imgur.com/a/cVAwv


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 20, 2018)

Dom said:


> What if we had WCA coins made for each speed solving milestone?
> 
> In the U.S. Navy, we have Challenge Coins. They make them to commemorate special accomplishments like "crossing the line," or for members of organizations like like the First Class Petty Officer Association. Each commanding officer has one and gives them to people as gifts for special achievements. I have many. I have custom challenge coins given to me by the Chief of Naval Operations in 2004, the Secretary of the Navy in 2016, and more.
> 
> We could have these made for WCA competitions.



Yes, they sound like a great idea. But it costs money.

A bit of a problem: National Records, WR or subs etc can happen at any time or any moment during the competition. So the claim/making of the coins might need a solution for this.

WCA delegates/committees might have to bring all 'type' of coins sufficient to the competitors if they want to give it to the competitors during the competition. So we need a solution for this.


----------



## Dom (Feb 20, 2018)

Wooden coin for lesser accomplishments

Simple metal custom tokens for other stuff

Ceramic coins for other milestones such as sub 15

Nice metal coins with painted designs for really cheap if you buy a lot at one time.

a cool commemorative coin sold at major WCA Events like Nationals.

What would your design look like?

here's my idea:


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm afraid of using the WCA logo, though.


----------



## Dom (Feb 20, 2018)

CubingRF said:


> Yes, they sound like a great idea. But it costs money.
> 
> A bit of a problem: National Records, WR or subs etc can happen at any time or any moment during the competition. So the claim/making of the coins might need a solution for this.
> 
> WCA delegates/committees might have to bring all 'type' of coins sufficient to the competitors if they want to give it to the competitors during the competition. So we need a solution for this.





CubingRF said:


> I'm afraid of using the WCA logo, though.



If the WCA had a merch store, they could sell these there for people who have a profile that says they have achieved that accomplishment. then just have them mailed after the fact instead of receiving them on the spot at the competition.


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 20, 2018)

Dom said:


> If the WCA had a merch store, they could sell these there for people who have a profile that says they have achieved that accomplishment. then just have them mailed after the fact instead of receiving them on the spot at the competition.


Sounds great. I don't think they are going to include their WCA logo but here is my design:

They're pretty self-explanatory anyway.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 20, 2018)

CubingRF said:


> Yes, they sound like a great idea. But it costs money.
> 
> A bit of a problem: National Records, WR or subs etc can happen at any time or any moment during the competition. So the claim/making of the coins might need a solution for this.
> 
> WCA delegates/committees might have to bring all 'type' of coins sufficient to the competitors if they want to give it to the competitors during the competition. So we need a solution for this.



It would all depend on what achievements were awarded what coins. Here's one possible idea:

For each event
WR Single (18)
WR Average (15)
CR Single (18)
CR Average (15)
NR Single (18)
NR Average (15)
Sub-x Single (54)
Sub-x Average (45)

No more than one person per competition would get any of the NR/CR/WR coins, so delegates would only need one for each possible record. MBLD and Big Blind don't track averages, so that's the difference there. I'm assuming 3 people could get sub-x coins at a competition. Of course more could, but it wouldn't be a big deal to occasionally have to send them to people after the fact. This would be a total of 198 coins, and there are by my count 203 WCA delegates. If the WR/CR/NR coins were from the last link @Dom posted, 1.5" coins with color on one side, purchased 500 at a time, and the sub-x coins were the wooden ones, purchased 5,000 at a time, that's $146,520, or $721.77 per delegate. That does add up fast. The wooden ones really are cheap, maybe it would be better to get a few of the nice ones and send those out, but have delegates carry the wooden ones.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 20, 2018)

Other related-ish idea: cubing titles like they have in chess.
Example: in the US, if you have a USCF rating from 2000 to 2199 if I'm not mistaken you're an "expert". Above that is national master and below that there's class A, class B, through class J. (e.g. 485 is class H.)

So you could have levels like that for cubing, like maybe master is around sub 9 idrk


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 20, 2018)

My best solution would be this:

Someone males a website that has accesss to the WCA Database. By entering your ID, it processes which coin you would be allowed to have. The WCA Coin Commitee gets together some production for these physical ones. Every Delegate gets access to the coin Database and before a competition if he likes to, he can order coins. At the competition they make a stand or something and you go to them with money and tell them your ID with which they see what coin you are allowed to buy(sub 15 maybe only once and WR as often as you can gather them) then they give them to you and add some bought-mark in the Database so you can't go to multiple competitions to aquire coins.


----------



## Dom (Feb 20, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> My best solution would be this:
> ..then they give them to you and add some bought-mark in the Database so you can't go to multiple competitions to aquire coins.



well, how about, if they are a sub 15 solver, they can buy as many sub-15 coins as they want, especially if they change the design from year to year. i know i would want to get a new one if they made an updated version. just a thought.


----------

